# Porting Linux app to OS X



## cutman1000 (Mar 31, 2001)

I am new to the Unix/Linux scene, and I'm wondering how hard it is to port a Linux application to OS X.  I have the developer tools, but I have no idea how to use them.  If it isn't too hard or time consuming, could someone please tell me how I can port Audio Galaxy Satellite v0.520L for linux (w/ glibc) (41k) or v0.520L for linux (static) (142k) to the Mac?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## asiufy (Apr 1, 2001)

Well, I haven't tried to port those, but you can always try yourself!
Most of the source code currently distributed out there come with good instructions on how to compile. Just follow those instructions, and if you're lucky, it'll work! If you get any specific errors, you can try posting it here...


----------



## ahknight (Apr 9, 2001)

The program you want to port is closed source.  You would need AG to release the source to it and let you compile it on the Mac.  It *should* work.  I'd just email them about it and see what happens.


----------

